# Parasite treatment practices



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 8, 2015)

I haven't seen this on the forum and thought was a nice read.  Not that I completely agree with every aspect of it, but it nicely illustrated the use of meds, some of the problems with practices, and how to assess animals in different ways before treating them.


----------



## goatgurl (Apr 8, 2015)

very interesting.  most every thing applies to dairy goats except the body condition scores.  personally i don't want a round dairy doe who's ribs i can't feel.  thanks for the info @Pearce Pastures


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 9, 2015)

Agreed...some of this depends on the goat breed, age, and such.  I also don't think that the way to know if a parasite program is working is that the goat isn't dead.  I kind of think that was in jest though.  I looked up more on the placement of anthelmintic part too because the way it was written on the slide, it sounded as if there was NO recommended placement really (not pour on, not injected, not ingested??).  It was clarified in another of their presentations in which they said that meds should be placed OVER the tongue, not just in the mouth, so they are completely swallowed.  Again here, I would want more info on their reasoning.


----------



## elevan (Apr 21, 2015)

I like the "Which Dewormer to Use" slide...especially in acknowledging that quarantine drenching needs a (2)-3 part drench.  Obviously if you have a pregnant animal you wouldn't drench Valbazen, but Cydectin and Prohibit should be your go to quarantine drench solution to prevent drug resistant worms.  Then treating otherwise based on FAMACHA or whether you have tapes or others.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 3, 2015)

thanks for posting!


----------



## Carla D (Nov 28, 2018)

Pearce Pastures said:


> View attachment 8898 View attachment 8899 View attachment 8900 View attachment 8901 View attachment 8902 View attachment 8903 View attachment 8904 View attachment 8905 View attachment 8906 View attachment 8907


Thank you for these


----------



## Carla D (Nov 28, 2018)

Pearce Pastures said:


> View attachment 8908 View attachment 8909 View attachment 8910 View attachment 8911 View attachment 8912 View attachment 8913 View attachment 8914 View attachment 8915 View attachment 8916 View attachment 8917


Thank you.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 28, 2018)

Carla D said:


> Thank you.


Keep in mind just because a goat has no fecal soiling ( 0 on the DAG scale) does NOT mean it cannot have a high parasitic load. The DAG method is the least reliable tool.
Many goats drop dead from coccidia and or parasitic infection with no diarrhea whatsoever.  EPG along with FAMACHA is the most reliable method.


----------

